

A practical guide to getting started with R - alienfluid
http://farhan.org/introduction-to-r.html

======
alienfluid
Hey folks - author here. I wrote this as a way to introduce some of my
colleagues to R and (hopefully) have them be more productive in their jobs. I
welcome your feedback on how I can improve the content. My email is on my
profile. Thanks!

